# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون الإجراءات الجنائية >  نقض جنائي الطعن رقم ٥٨٠٧ لسنة ٨٨ قضائية  - جلسة ٢٠٢٠/١٢/٢١ تهديد

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطعن رقم ٥٨٠٧ لسنة ٨٨ قضائية
الدوائر الجنائية - جلسة ٢٠٢٠/١٢/٢١
العنوان : تهديد .إزعاج . إجراءات " إجراءات المحاكمة " . دفاع " الإخلال بحق الدفاع . ما لا يوفره " . نيابة عامة . تنظيم الاتصالات . قانون " تفسيره " . دعوي جنائية " قيود تحريكها ". ارتباط .
الموجز : النعي على المحكمة قعودها عن الرد على دفاع لم يثر أمامها لأول مرة أمام محكمة النقض . غير مقبول . قيد الشكوى الوارد علي حرية النيابة العامة في تحريك الدعوى الجنائية . استثناء . اقتصاره علي الجريمة التي حددها القانون دون سواها ولو ارتبطت بها . جرائم التهديد كتابة بنسبة أمور مخدشة للشرف مصحوباً بطلب نقود والحصول بالتهديد على مبلغ نقدي وتعمد الإزعاج بإساءة استعمال أجهزة الاتصالات . ليست من الجرائم التي يتوقف رفع الدعوى الجنائية فيها علي شكوى المجني عليه أو وكيله الخاص .

الحكم

باسم الشعب

محكمــة النقــض

الدائرة الجنائية

جلسة الأثنين ( أ ) الموافق ٢١ من ديسمبر سنة ٢٠٢٠

الطعن رقم ٥٨٠٧ لسنة ٨٨ قضائية
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

برئاسة السيد القاضي  / مصطفى محمد   نائب رئيس المحكمة

وعضوية السادة القضاة  / هشام الشافعي ، أسامة محمود ، السيد أحمد

و د/ أحمد أبو العينين   نواب رئيس المحكمة

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

(١) حكم " بيانات التسبيب " " تسبيبه . تسبيب غير معيب " .

بيان الحكم واقعة الدعوى بما تتوافر به العناصر القانونية للجرائم التي دان الطاعن بها وإيراده أدلة سائغة من شأنها أن تؤدي إلى ما رتبه عليها . لا قصور .

عدم رسم القانون شكلاً خاصاً لصياغة الحكم . متى كان مجموع ما أورده كافياً لتفهم الواقعة بأركانها وظروفها .

(٢)  تهديد .إزعاج . إجراءات " إجراءات المحاكمة " . دفاع " الإخلال بحق الدفاع . ما لا يوفره " . نيابة عامة . تنظيم الاتصالات . قانون " تفسيره " . دعوي جنائية " قيود تحريكها ". ارتباط .

النعي على المحكمة قعودها عن الرد على دفاع لم يثر أمامها لأول مرة أمام محكمة النقض . غير مقبول.

قيد الشكوى الوارد علي حرية النيابة العامة في تحريك الدعوي الجنائية . استثناء . اقتصاره علي الجريمة التي حددها القانون دون سواها ولو ارتبطت بها .

جرائم التهديد كتابة بنسبة أمور مخدشة للشرف مصحوباً بطلب نقود والحصول بالتهديد على مبلغ نقدي وتعمد الإزعاج بإساءة استعمال أجهزة الاتصالات . ليست من الجرائم التي يتوقف رفع الدعوي الجنائية فيها علي شكوى المجني عليه أو وكيله الخاص .

(٣) إجراءات " إجراءات المحاكمة " . دفوع " الدفع بنفي التهمة " " الدفع بعدم معقولية تصوير الواقعة " . دفاع " الإخلال بحق الدفاع . ما لا يوفره " . نقض " أسباب الطعن . ما لا يقبل منها " .

النعي على المحكمة قعودها عن إجراء تحقيق لم يطلب منها ولم تر هي حاجة لإجرائه . غير مقبول .

النعي بعد ارتكاب الواقعة وعدم معقوليتها . جدل موضوعي في تقدير أدلة الدعوى . لا يجوز إثارته أمام محكمة النقض .

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

الوقائع

اتهمت النيابة العامة الطاعن في قضيــــــــة الجناية رقم ...... لسنة ٢٠١٧ مركز الجيزة ( المقيدة برقم كلي ..... لسنة ٢٠١٧ ).

بوصف أنه في تاريخ سابق على ٢٢ من فبراير سنة ٢٠١٧ بدائرة مركز الجيزة ــــ محافظة الجيزة .

ـــ هدد المجني عليها / ........... ، كتابة بنسبة أمور مخدشه بالشرف لها بأن قام بتهديدها بنشر صور فاضحة لها وارسالها لذويها وأفراد أسرتها وكان التهديد مصحوباً بطلب مبالغ مالية عن طريق التحويلات البنكية على النحو المبين تفصيلاً بالأوراق .

ـــــ حصل بالتهديد من المجني عليها / ......... على اعطائه مبلغاً من النقود عن طريق التحويلات البنكية على النحو الموضح تفصيلاً بالتحقيقات .

ــــ تعمد ازعاج المجني عليها / .......... بإساءة استعمال أجهزة الاتصالات بأن أرسل إليها عدة رسائل نصية محل الاتهام الأول تحمل معنى التهديد بافشاء أمور خادشة للحياء وطلب مبالغ مالية في سبيل الكف عن تنفيذ ذلك التهديد عن طريق تطبيقات الشبكة الدولية للمعلومات على النحو المبين تفصيلاً بالتحقيقات .

وأحالته إلى محكمة جنايات الجيزة لمعاقبته طبقاً للقيد والوصف الواردين بأمر الإحالة .

والمحكمة المذكورة قضت حضورياً بجلسة ١٥ من أكتوبر سنة ٢٠١٧ عملاً بالمواد ٣٢٦/١ ، ٣٢٧/١ من قانون العقوبات والمواد ١ ، ٧٠ ، ٧٦/٢ من القانون ١٠ لسنة ٢٠٠٣ باصدار قانون التنظيم الاتصالات بمعاقبته بالسجن لمدة خمس سنوات وألزمته المصاريف الجنائية .

فطعن المحكوم عليه في هذا الحكم بطريق النقض في ١٨ من نوفمبر سنة ٢٠١٧ .

وأودعـــــــــــت مذكرة بأسبــــاب الطعن في ١٣ من ديسمبر سنة ٢٠١٧ موقع عليهــا من المحامي .

وبجلسة اليوم سمعت المحكمة المرافعة على ما هو مبين بمحضر الجلسة .

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

المحكمـة

بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق وسماع التقرير الذي تـلاه السيد القاضي المقـرر والمرافعـة والمداولة قانونًا .

حيث أن الطعن استوفي الشكل المقرر في القانون.

وحيث أن الطاعن ينعي على الحكم المطعون فيه أنه إذ دانه بجرائم تهديد، المجني عليها كتابة بنسبة أمور مخدشه لشرفها مصحوبة بطلب مبلغ نقدي ، والحصول منها بالتهديد على مبلغ نقدي ، وتعمد إزعاجها بإساءة استعمال أجهزة الاتصالات بإرسال رسائل تهديد بإفشاء أمور مخدشة للحياء وطلب مبالغ مالية للكف عن تنفيذ ذلك، فقد شابه القصور في التسبيب والفساد في الاستدلال والإخلال بحق الدفاع. ذلك بانه لم يبين واقعة الدعوى واركان الجرائم التي دانه بها وصاغها في عبارات عامة مجملة ، ولم يأبه بما تمسك به بجلسة المحاكمة من أن البلاغ مقدم بموجب توكيل عام وبعد مضي أكثر من ثلاثة أشهر على ارتكاب الواقعة بالمخالفة للمادة الثالثة من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، وقام دفاعه على أن للواقعة صورة مغايرة لما استخلصتها المحكمة ، وعدم ارتكابه الواقعة ، علاوة على عدم معقولبتها لشواهد عددها ، إلا أن المحكمة التفتت عن هذا الدفاع ولم تجر تحقيقا لاستظهار عناصر بفاعة ، وهو ما يعيب الحكم ويستوجب نقضه.

وحيث أنه يبين من مطالعة الحكم المطعون فيه أن ما أثبته في مدوناته كاف لتفهم واقعة الدعوى وظروفها حسبما تبينه المحكمة وتتوافر به كافة الأركان القانونية للجرائم التي دان الطاعن بها ، وكان من المقرر أن القانون لم يرسم شكلا خاصا هبوغ فيه الحكم بيان الواقعة المستوجبة للعقوبة والظروف التي وقعت فيها، فمتى كان مجموع ما أورده الحكم - كما هو الحال في الدعوى المطروحة - كافيا في تفهم الواقعة باركانها وظروفها حسبما استخلصتها المحكمة كان ذلك محققا لحكم القانون ، ومن ثم فإن منعى الطاعن في هذا الشان يكون غير سديد. لما كان ذلك ، وكان محضر جلسة المحاكمة قد خلا مما يثيره الطاعن بأسباب طعنه من أن البلاغ مقدم بموجب توكيل عام وبعد مضي أكثر من ثلاثة أشهر على ارتكاب الواقعة بالمخالفة للمادة الثالثة من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، فإنه ليس له من بعد أن ينعی على المحكمة قعودها عن الرد على دفاع لم يبد أمامها ولا يقبل منه إثارته لأول مرة أمام محكمة النقض. فضلا عن أن القيد الوارد على حرية النيابة العامة في تحريك الدعوى الجنائية إنما هو استثناء ينبغي عدم التوسع في تفسيره وقصره في أضيق نطاق على الجريمة التي خصها القانون بضرورة تقديم الشكوى دون سواها ولو كانت مرتبطة بها ، وكانت جرائم التهديد كتابة بنسبة أمور مخدشه بالشرف مصحوبة بطلب مبلغ نقدي، والحصول بالتهديد على مبلغ نقدي ، وتعمد الإزعاج بإساءة استعمال أجهزة الاتصالات ، كلها ليست من الجرائم التي عددت حصرا في المادة الثالثة من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية والتي يتوقف رفع الدعوى الجنائية فيها على شكوى المجني عليه أو وكيله الخاص ، ومن ثم يكون نعي الطاعن في هذا الشان غير سديد. لما كان ذلك ، وكان البين من محضر جلسة المحاكمة أن المدافع عن الطاعن لم يطلب إلى المحكمة تحقيق أي دفاع له ، فليس له - من بعد - النعي عليها قعودها عن إجراء لم يطلب منها ، ولم تر هي من جانبها لزوما لإجرائه مادامت قد وضحت لديها ، فإن ما ينعاه في هذا الخصوص لا يكون مقبولا. لما كان ذلك ، وكان ما يثيره الطاعن في باقي أسباب طعنه ينحل إلى جدل موضوعي في تقدير الدليل وهو ما تستقل به محكمة الموضوع ولا يجوز مجادلتها أو مصادرة عقيدتها في شأنه أمام محكمة النقض . لما كان ما تقدم ، فإن الطعن ـــــ يكون على غير أساس متعيناً رفضه موضوعاً .

فلهذه الأسباب

حكمت المحكمة :ــــ بقبول الطعن شكلاً وفي الموضوع برفضه .

المصدر 

https://www.cc.gov.eg/judgment_singl...000&&ja=285568

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطعن رقم ٥٨٠٧ لسنة ٨٨ قضائية

الصادر بجلسة ٢٠٢٠/١٢/٢١

النعي على المحكمة قعودها عن الرد على دفاع لم يثر أمامها لأول مرة أمام محكمة النقض . غير مقبول . قيد الشكوى الوارد علي حرية النيابة العامة في تحريك الدعوى الجنائية . استثناء . اقتصاره علي الجريمة التي حددها القانون دون سواها ولو ارتبطت بها . جرائم التهديد كتابة بنسبة أمور مخدشة للشرف مصحوباً بطلب نقود والحصول بالتهديد على مبلغ نقدي وتعمد الإزعاج بإساءة استعمال أجهزة الاتصالات . ليست من الجرائم التي يتوقف رفع الدعوى الجنائية فيها علي شكوى المجني عليه أو وكيله الخاص .


للاطلاع على الحكم انظر المرفق

----------

